

Detroit citizens demand RoboCop statue - FSecurePal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/11/robocop_statue/

======
benwerd
It's interesting that, with 43 days to go, they've already raised over $8,000
dollars. This suggests to me that RoboCop galvanizes altruistic giving. I
suggest we add RoboCop to more funding appeals to give them some extra oomph:

\- Medical equipment for crisis-ravaged third world nations, SHAPED LIKE
ROBOCOP!

\- Library resources - FILED BY ROBOCOP!

\- Worldwide AIDS education, ADMINISTERED BY ROBOCOP!

\- Soup kitchen meals COOKED LOVINGLY BY ROBOCOP!

Of course, some A/B testing would be required. For example, does Batman trump
RoboCop? Where does General Zod fit into the charitable giving landscape? So
many variables to test!

